# Does anyone have a recipe for Breafast Pizza



## DeeDee (May 12, 2002)

Years ago I had a recipe for Breafast Pizza. 
It has sausage, eggs, cheese, onions in it  
thank you.  Please post if you have.


----------



## Norma (May 12, 2002)

DeeDee, Welcome to Discusscooking! Hope this is the recipe you're looking for:

Recipe from Betty Crocker website:


1 package (8 ounces) frozen brown-and-serve pork sausage links, cut into 1/2-inch pieces 
6 eggs, beaten 
4 ready-to-serve pizza crusts, 6 inches in diameter 
1 1/2 cups shredded Cheddar cheese (6 ounces) 

Double recipe or Halve recipe (Learn more about scaling recipes) 

 1.  Heat oven to 400°F. Spray 10-inch nonstick skillet with cooking spray; heat over medium heat. Cook sausage in skillet about 3 minutes, stirring occasionally, until brown; drain. Remove sausage from skillet; set aside. 

 2.  Pour eggs into skillet. As mixture begins to set at bottom and side, gently lift cooked portions with spatula so that thin, uncooked portion can flow to bottom. Do not stir. Cook 4 to 5 minutes or until eggs are thickened throughout but still moist. 

 3.  Place pizza crusts on ungreased cookie sheets. Sprinkle with half of the cheese. Top each with eggs and sausage. Sprinkle with remaining cheese. Bake 10 to 12 minutes or until cheese is melted.  

1 Serving:  Calories 680 (Calories from Fat 415); Fat 46g (Saturated 20g); Cholesterol 415mg; Sodium 1100mg; Potassium 300mg; Carbohydrate 34g (Dietary Fiber 1g); Protein 32g 
% Daily Value: Vitamin A 16%; Vitamin C 0%; Vitamin D 18%; Calcium 26%; Iron 20%; Folic Acid 26% 
Diet Exchanges: 2 Starch; 4 High-Fat Meat; 3 Fat


----------



## Amy (Jun 27, 2002)

*hmm, pizza sunny side up?*

this is the first time i've read of breakfast pizza.  it sounds delicious and interesting!  i was just thinking what it would be like to make an indent in the middle of the raw pizza dough, crack an egg into it, then dress with desired toppings and leave the yolk a little exposed or hide it completely, and then bake. . . nice surprise?  or baking mistake?

hmm . . . now i want a breakfast pizza.


----------



## Norma (Jun 27, 2002)

Sounds almost as good as a breakfast burrito or taco! 
Scrambled egg, your choice of breakfast meat/meats, onion, peppers, cheese...whatever....rolled into a flour tortilla, or piled into a taco shell, served with salsa


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 29, 2002)

Amy - I vote for nice surprise!!!


----------



## sue (Dec 3, 2003)

*Breakfast Pizza*

I hope this helps for the times you have everything except the pizza crusts & have the time to make your own.   The recipe is one I clipped from sunset mag. a few yrs. ago and we have enjoyed it many weekend mornings as a brunch.                                                                           


 1 package active dry yeast                                                                   
 3/4 cup warm water (110 degrees)                                                        
 1 teaspoon sugar                                                                                 
 1 tablespoon olive oil or vegetable oil                                                     
 1/4 teaspoon salt                                                                                 
 2 cups all-purpose flour                                                                        
 6 slices bacon (optional)                                                                       
 1 pound bulk pork sausage                                                                   
 1 large firm-ripe tomato, cored, seeded, & very thinly sliced                    
 6 large eggs                                                                                        
 1 cup (4-oz.) shredded mozzarella cheese                                              

In a large bowl, sprinkle the yeast over water and let stand for 5 minutes to soften.  Stir in sugar, oil, and salt, then mix in flour and beat until stretchy.  Cover bowl with plastic wrap and let stand in a warm place until dough doubles, about 30 minutes.                                                                                               

Meanwhile, in a 10-to 12-inch skillet, cook the bacon over medium heat until crisp; drain on paper towels.  When cool enough to touch, crumble the bacon; discard fat.  Add the sausage to skillet, breaking it into chunks (about 1/2-inch) with a spoon;  stir often over medium heat until meat is well browned, 12-15 minutes.  Lift out sausage with a slotted spoon and drain  well on paper towels; discard fat.                                                                                                      

Punch down dough, then roll or pat it to fit in a greased 14 inch pizza pan, pushing the dough up the sides to form a slight rim.  In a 450 F. oven, bake dough on the bottom rack until lightly browned, about 15 minutes.                                                                                               

Remove crust from oven and evenly sprinkle with sausage.  Then sprinkle the crumbled bacon in a 3-inch circle in the center of the crust.  Arrange tomato slices around outside edge of crust.                                                                                                   

Mentally divide the pizza into 6 wege-shaped pieces; carefully break an egg onto each wedge, then evenly sprinkle cheese over all.                                                                                                       

Return pizza to oven and continue to bake just until egg whites are set but yolks are still soft, 12 to 15 minutes more.  Remove from oven and cut into weges.  Serve at once.  Makes 6 servings.                                                                                              

NOTE:  Instead of bacon I use a chopped onion, sauteed with a garlic clove 2 or 3 depending how much you like garlic, minced.   I also like to use Italian Herb seasoning, amount is to your taste.


----------

